# Sekonda



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

Here are a couple of pictures of my late Fathers watch I've just found in a box. The box had been stored in my garage since 1992.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Very nice. Looks like it's got a variant of the Slava 2428 movement in it due to the little button at the 2 o'clock position and the day/date function. The 2428 movement is normally 26 jewels though so I'm a little confused...


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

Lampoc said:


> Very nice. Looks like it's got a variant of the Slava 2428 movement in it due to the little button at the 2 o'clock position and the day/date function. The 2428 movement is normally 26 jewels though so I'm a little confused...


Thanks for your reply.

I found this information out about the watch if this helps.

2428 21 Jewel movement

2428 = hand-winding, centre-second, shockproof, day, date


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> Very nice. Looks like it's got a variant of the Slava 2428 movement in it due to the little button at the 2 o'clock position and the day/date function. The 2428 movement is normally 26 jewels though so I'm a little confused...





Rigsby said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice. Looks like it's got a variant of the Slava 2428 movement in it due to the little button at the 2 o'clock position and the day/date function. The 2428 movement is normally 26 jewels though so I'm a little confused...
> ...


It is the Slava double barrel 2428, it came it both 21 & 26 Jewels









Cheers Martin


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

martinzx said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice. Looks like it's got a variant of the Slava 2428 movement in it due to the little button at the 2 o'clock position and the day/date function. The 2428 movement is normally 26 jewels though so I'm a little confused...
> ...


I know my Father had it from new, and I'm sure it's from the 70's?? it keeps very good time.

Thanks for the update Martin.


----------

